# Gnome emerged - wie weiter?

## kraileth

Hallo zusammen!

Habe nach meinen (aller-)ersten Gehversuchen mit Gentoo nun mal wieder etwas Zeit gefunden, mich an die zweiten zu wagen. Diesmal hat das, was ich zuletzt mit einiger Hilfe und tagelangem Herumprobieren zustande gebracht habe, praktisch auf Anhieb funktioniert: Ich habe mein Grundsystem aufgesetzt, ziemlich nahe am Handbuch, anschließend HAL und X11 zum Laufen gebracht und schließlich Gnome hochgezogen. Die Konfigurationsanleitung für Gnome der "Gentoo-Dokumentation zum Desktop" haben sich dabei als hilfreich erwiesen. Nur was die Beschreibung der Dokumentation ("Diese Anleitung versucht, alle Aspekte GNOME's zu beschreiben - Installation, Konfiguration, Benutzung, ... eingeschlossen.") angeht, so würde ich das Wörtchen versucht doppelt unterstreichen. Denn nachdem die Installation abgehandelt ist, kommt nur noch ein kurzer Abriß über die Einrichtung des grafischen Login-Managers. Von der eigentlichen Konfiguration oder gar der Benutzung finde zumindest ich keine Spur. Habe mal nachgesehen, ob vielleicht einfach die deutsche Version kürzer ist, aber auch das englische Original erwies sich nicht als viel hilfreicher...

Mein Problem ist nun das, daß ich vor einem frischen, "leeren" Gnome stehe und nicht so recht weiter weiß. Die Gentoo Linux: Anleitung zur deutschen Lokalisierung hat schließlich noch dafür gesorgt, daß Gnome nun einen etwas unangenehmen Mischmasch aus Deutsch und Englisch anzeigt, aber das war's dann auch schon überhaupt. Weiterführendes habe ich leider nicht finden können und auch meine Suche nach einem Gnome Tutorial hat mich nur Dinge finden lassen, die mir nicht weiterhelfen. Wenn ich eine fertige Distribution verwende, habe ich bereits alle möglichen Programme mitgeliefert. Hier aber fehlt praktisch alles, was nicht essentiell Gnome ist. Auf einem Ubuntu-System kilcke ich auf System->Systemverwaltung->Sprachunterstützung und kann dort meine Einstellungen machen, bzw. bekomme eventuell gesagt, daß z.B. die deutsche Lokalisierung des Systems nicht vollständig ist und ob ich diese vervollständigen wolle.

Wie müßte ich nun vorgehen, um ein "besser benutzbares" Gnome zu erhalten, z.B. bezüglich weiterer Einstellungen wie der Sprachunterstützung? Gibt es überhaupt eine Möglichkeit der grafischen Bedienung des Paketsystems? Wenn jemand ein gutes Tutorial oder dergleichen kennt und empfehlen kann, wäre ich dafür sehr dankbar. Es kann gerne auch auf Englisch sein und einige "Handarbeit" schreckt mich nicht ab. Ich habe ja gerade Gentoo gewählt, um zu lernen, wie man alles selbst aufbaut - nur komme ich ohne ein Tutorial sicherlich nicht zu einem benutzbaren grafischen System. In Anbetracht der Tatsache, daß viele Andere damit offenbar kein Problem haben, frage ich mich, wo sie es gelernt haben und ob ich, wenn man mir den Weg dorthin weist, das nicht auch hinbekommen könnte.  :Wink: 

Über jegliche Tips und Anregungen würde ich mich sehr freuen.

----------

## cloudcode

 *Quote:*   

> daß Gnome nun einen etwas unangenehmen Mischmasch aus Deutsch und Englisch anzeigt 

 

Dazu könnte dir diese Dokumentation helfen:

http://de.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Deutsche_Lokalisierung

(leider ist bei mir gerade gentoo-wiki wieder offline)

Außerdem, falls noch nicht vorhanden, musst du "Standartprogramme" installieren. 

Dazu zähle ich z.b. file-roller welcher archivunterstüzung bietet.

Zuvor muss natürlich ein passender Filemanager emerged werden.

Wie sieht es mit Alsa für die Soundkarte aus? z.B.:

http://www.gentoo.de/doc/de/alsa-guide.xml

Das sind meine Tipps für den Anfang. Mein gentoo läuft allerdings selbst erst eine Woche.

mfg

----------

## kraileth

 *cloudcode wrote:*   

> Dazu könnte dir diese Dokumentation helfen:
> 
> http://de.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Deutsche_Lokalisierung
> 
> (leider ist bei mir gerade gentoo-wiki wieder offline)

 

Immerhin gut zu wissen: Ich bin nicht der einzige, der mit dem Wiki Probleme hat!  :Wink: 

 *Quote:*   

> Außerdem, falls noch nicht vorhanden, musst du "Standartprogramme" installieren. 
> 
> Dazu zähle ich z.b. file-roller welcher archivunterstüzung bietet.
> 
> Zuvor muss natürlich ein passender Filemanager emerged werden.

 

Genau solche Dinge meinte ich. Wenn es dazu irgendwo eine Liste gäbe, was man vllt. alles braucht, um einen Standarddesktop abzudecken, wäre das großartig.

 *Quote:*   

> Wie sieht es mit Alsa für die Soundkarte aus? z.B.:
> 
> http://www.gentoo.de/doc/de/alsa-guide.xml

 

Daran habe ich noch gar nicht gedacht. Werde mir solche Dinge aber auch noch für später aufheben. Ziel ist erstmal, einen "normal benutzbaren" Gnome-Desktop herzustellen. Dann wollte ich mich wieder auf die Konsole konzentrieren und sie etwas besser kennenlernen, um mich anschließend an einem Serversystem zu versuchen. Hm, vielleicht schiebe ich den Kompfort-Desktop noch zwischen ein.

 *Quote:*   

> Das sind meine Tipps für den Anfang. Mein gentoo läuft allerdings selbst erst eine Woche.

 

Vielen Dank schon mal! Und Dir alles Gute für Dein Gentoo-System.

----------

## moben

Also wenn du das normale "gnome" emerged hast, hast du schon bedeutend mehr als ich und wohl auch viele andere hier als "Grundsystem" haben wollen.

Eventuell ist Gentoo nicht so ganz die richtige Distribution für dich wenn ich mir dein Text so durchles...

----------

## cloudcode

das würde ich jetzt nicht so stehen lassen.

Ganz zu Beginn ist man mit Gentoo und dessen Gepflogenheiten nicht vertraut. Da emergt man oft etwas flasches,

bzw. etwas zuviel. Das ist aber im allgemeinen nicht so schlimm, denn wenn man das System ohne Durchblick sofort

auf das minnimum reduziert, dann treten oft Probleme auf welche einem schnell überfordern können.

Am besten einfach ausprobieren und ab dem Moment wo man weiß was man tut, nocheinmal neu aufsetzen.

----------

## kraileth

 *moben wrote:*   

> Also wenn du das normale "gnome" emerged hast, hast du schon bedeutend mehr als ich und wohl auch viele andere hier als "Grundsystem" haben wollen.

 

Jawohl, und das mit Absicht. Ich habe bewußt nicht die abgespeckte Version gewählt, da ich hier kein optimiertes System für den tatsächlichen Einsatz bauen will, sondern vielmehr ein Bastelsystem innerhalb einer VM - zu Lernzwecken. Und dazu habe ich mir vorgenommen, ein "typisches" Gnome-basiertes System mit Gentoo zu bauen. Nur suche ich jetzt eben die Informationen, was dabei alles dazugehört.

 *Quote:*   

> Eventuell ist Gentoo nicht so ganz die richtige Distribution für dich wenn ich mir dein Text so durchles...

 

Woran machst Du das fest? Wie bereits gesagt: Ich will hier in einer für mich noch "etwas" neuen Welt ein wenig basteln und suche dafür Unterstützung, nicht mehr, nicht weniger. Ich bin, wie die meisten Leute, mit Windows großgeworden und bin nach Win2k damit jedoch nicht mehr glücklich gewesen. Vista halte ich bis heute für eine Unverschämtheit und habe mich daher schließlich von dieser Plattform verabschiedet. Mein Umstieg auf Linux gelang - neben vielem Ausprobieren und noch mehr sich-Einlesen - dank einiger Hilfestellung engagierter Nutzer praktisch problemlos. Halbwegs angekommen in der Linuxwelt bin ich inzwischen. Allerdings bin ich nicht recht zufrieden damit, daß ich weit unter dem Niveau rangiere, das ich in der Windowswelt an Kenntnissen hatte. Als Bastler hatte ich immer meine Freude daran, wenn ich z.B. mit FreeDOS mein System Komponente für Komponente selbst zusammensetzen konnte. Während ich sehr gerne auf Batching usw. zurückgegriffen kenne ich mich z.B. mit der Bash viel zu wenig aus. Also wollte ich mein Linuxwissen vertiefen.

Meine Entscheidung war, möglichst tief einzusteigen und dabei habe ich mir eben Gentoo ausgesucht. Hatte deshalb auch bereits Auseinandersetzungen mit anderen. "Gentoo? Das ist absoluter Quatsch, der Geschwindigkeitsgewinn ist minimal und die Zeit zum Kompilieren recht hoch.", und dergleichen. Ich gestehe, daß es mir um Optimierungen auch erst in zweiter Hinsicht geht (dazu fehlt mir noch ein wahrer Berg an Erfahrung). Was mich an Gentoo reizt ist zum Einen, auf welcher tiefen Ebene es einsetzt und zum anderen... Wie soll ich es sagen? Es klingt wahrscheinlich ziemlich bescheuert, aber nennen wir es: Den hygienischen Aspekt. Warum soll ich AMD-Funktionen in meinem Kernel haben, da ich einen Intel besitze? Wieso meine Programme QT-Unterstützung auf dem System haben, wenn ich auf GTK+ setze?

Wie gesagt: Wenn Du tatsächliche Probleme siehst, teile mir bitte mit, wo genau. Ich gehe davon aus, daß es sich um Mißverständnisse handelt, aber möglicherweise gibt es wirklich gute Gründe, daß ich bei Gentoo grundfalsch sein sollte.  :Wink:  Danke jedenfalls für Deinen Kommentar.

----------

